# Muddin' for the Military 2013



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

This years event is lining up nicely. We have a lot of planning yet to do still, however this gives you a little idea about what we have going on. This really is an event you don't want to miss. If you we're at last year's event, you know all the exciting events we had. This year is going to bigger and better. I hope to see y'all there. 
Follow us on fb at Muddin for the Military or www.muddinforthemilitary.com for all the latest updates and contests. Currently running a contest on the fb page.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

If anyone here is interested in helping us out, pm me and I'll get you all the info that you request. Thanks MIMB....Y'all rock!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A warm welcome a HUGE thank you goes out to RubberDown Customs for being our 1st sponsor for this event from this forum. Guys and Gals, this is what it's all about. Thank you Paul.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Tim, send me some info on how a company could be a sponsor or help out. I'll see about it through work and also my unit in the LA National Guard. Never hurts to ask...


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Dale, PM me your email address. I'll send you all the info I have right now. Thank you brotha for wanting to help us out. 

On a seperate note: how the heck have you been brotha?? Dang I havnt heard from you in quite a while.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Been pretty good. Planning to make this ride if I'm off then. I don't plan that far ahead...never know what will happen with work schedule between now and then.

PM sent


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

That'll be awesome if you were able to attend. I'm hoping that most from here would at least TRY to come. I assure you, this is gonna be one that no one wants to miss.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I'll be there, already put in for days off


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Melissa and I are happy to help you out dude!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

SuperATV has stepped up to the plate. Thank you Tyler for your generous donation.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A warm thanks goes out the The Home Depot for their generous donation. 








As you can see folks, this is gearing up to be an event that you surely don't want to miss out on. Vendors and sponsors, if your interested in being part of this marvelous event contact me via PM I'll send you info. 
Thank you to everyone that's on board this far. 
Tim


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I cannot begin to explain how I feel right now. Today, we signed up Outkast Fab as well as Gorilla Axle as event sponsors. I have received both of their donations that were sent. 
Folks, trust me when I say this....You DO NOT want to miss this event. There's tons of prizes to be given away, a BUNCH of planned venues, live entertainment, fireworks, ATV pit races and a truck mud put race. 
If your not planning to make this, your truly going to miss out on one hell of a time.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

If it weren't so far away I'd love to go.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Without further delay, here's our newest contest: 

BIG CASH BONANZA

Everyone is urged to participate. Our goal here is to collect monetary donations. Collect donations as an individual or collectively as a group. 
The group or individual with the BIGGEST donation on May 1, 2013 will receive 2 free Muddin' for the Military T-Shirts and 5 free raffle tickets to be put in our raffle draw. 
T-Shirts will be mailed as soon as we get them from screen print. 

Pm me, Tim, with your team name, or individual name so we can keep track of donations. ALL donations will be due on May 1, 2013 at midnight. A tally of donations will be made and winner announced. Any donations sent after that time period will be accepted, however will not count towards this contest. 

Each person or group has the option to collect the donation and send as one bulk or send individually as they receive them. Reminder: ANY donation of $250 or more will receive a tax donation letter. 
Ready, set, GOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Listen love tomoro morning at 8am for the latest on muddin' for the Military on www.toginet.com Click on listen live to Good morning East Texas with Terry Miller.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Up for bid: custom made fire pit to be auctioned off at our event "Muddin' for the Military", July 4-7 at River Run ATV Park in Jacksonville, Tx. The fire ring is approx 32" wide. 
We have decided to start this live auction on this item as it is. Bidding will begin RIGHT NOW and will continue up until the closing of the live auction at our event. 
We will allow Add On's with payment of these said Add On's to be sent to our Paypal: [email protected] 
All of the proceeds raised will go to support Lone Star Warriors Outdoors. (Www.lonestarwarriorsoutdoors.com) This is an opportunity to support wounded veterans and soldiers of our armed services.
I believe together we all can make a difference in these soldiers lives. I personally thank everyone that decides to bid and donate to the wonderful cause. 

For ALL bidding on this item contact Tim O'Quinn via pm on Facebook or by txt at 903-245-2362 with your name, phone number, and bid.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

First and foremost I'd like to thank each and everyone thats participated in this years event and planning process. As planning for Muddin' for the Military is coming to a close and I'd like to remind everyone of the deadlines that HAVE TO be met. 
May 1, 2013 is the closing to pay for your reserved seating for our VIP section. 
June 1, 2013 is the deadline for all donated items. 
We will continue to collect monitory donations to our Paypal account up until the day of the event at [email protected]
Ensuring these timelines are met will give us ample time to further organize and ensure a wonderful time is had by everyone for this great occasion. 
Thank you for your understanding and support.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

River Run Atv Park, Sthree Powersports, Catvos CustomAtv OfShreveport, Highlifter, Texas Nation, PDQ Signs, Mud Ink Designs, B&R Custom Cookers, Xterme Mud Magazine, Cold Blooded Performance, KaufmanCounty Mud Bog, The Home Depot, Bret Rogers.....are just a few of our sponsors this year. 
Honerable mention of Fullchoke Calls. That's to be announced at the event. THANK YOU ALL!!!

Come join us July 4-7 for this scheduled event.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

As this events planning is getting wrapped up in the next few weeks, I urge you vendors to get your logo's to my wife so they can be put on the shirts and banners that's being made. 
Also, deadlines have been set to the following dates:
I have extended the deadline of May 15, 2013 is the closing to pay for your reserved seating for our VIP section. We currently have 5 tickets remaining at $100 each. 
June 1, 2013 is the deadline for all donated items. 
We will continue to collect monitory donations to our Paypal account up until the day of the event at [email protected]
Ensuring these timelines are met will give us an ample amount of time to further organize this event. 
Thank you for your understanding and support.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

As it stands right now, there's 5 RV Slots remaining. ALL of the cabins are booked already. If you plan to attend this event, I HIGHLY suggest getting your space NOW!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*If all stays the same with my work schedule, I should get off the rig the Tuesday before this ride, so I should be able to make it! Gonna see if I can round up some buddies and make this one. *


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm hoping to see much more participation from here besides just you Dale. Thank you bro. 
People, I'm telling you...your gonna miss one of the largest events held at River Run this year. This is prime opportunity to come check this park out, if you have never been here and to support a great cause. 
Thank everyone of our sponsors we have this year for their generous donations.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Less than a month and its ON!!! OH MY, Where has all the time gone? **** were running out of time to get this all done! Last night was our final meeting until the actual event. Trust me when I say this: you will be very upset if you miss this event. We have tons of give away prizes, tons of raffle gifts, many auction items to be won. Anything from a custom cooker to a BBQ grill to tires, snorkel kits, gift certificates (not anything cheesy), 5000lb viper winch and much much more. Taylor Heard will open for The Lacs on the highlines starting at 7pm followed by a firework show. Truck pit bog racing Friday night and ATV Racing Saturday. Both silent and live auction as well as raffle draw will also be Saturday. We will have flyers all over the park about times and events that you don't want to miss!!!! 

We thank each and everyone of you men and women that proudly served to protect our freedom, life and liberty as we know it today. This event is dedicated to YOU as our way of saying thank you. 

One thing I need to know: ANYONE from here plan on ATV/SxS racing Saturday that's NOT staying for the entire weekend?


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!!!!!!!

Newly added to our schedule of events: 
Saturday July 6 we will have a "crank it up" contest. Registration will begin in front of the pavilion at 4:00pm SHARP with kick off at 4:30pm. 
Entry fee is $20. There WILL be an ATV class and a SxS class. Winners will receive prizes, it's winner take all (for each class). ONE winner for ATV and ONE winner for SxS. 
It's a 6+6 rule for measuring decibels. 6' away from the vehicle and 6' off the ground. ALL measurements will be recorded by computer and termlab meter. 
Each individual will have 30 seconds to play whatever music they decide to achieve what they think will "win" for them. The vehicle with highest decibel reading will win per class.


----------



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

How much is it to get in that weekend? 
Are active and vets free? It is mudding for the military. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

It's $40 to enter the gate.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Without further delay, here's our finalized schedule of events that'll take place: 

Thursday 8am – Front gate opens 
9am – T-shirt/Raffle ticket booth opens 
7pm – VIP event starts (location to be determined and given to VIP attendees ONLY) 
9pm – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth closes 

Friday 9am – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth opens 
5pm Truck Mud Bog starts (Sponsored by Kaufman County Mud Bog) GUARANTEED PAYOUTS TBD 
** $10 entry for Spectators of Truck Bog FRIDAY ONLY ** Different wrist bands will be given and entry to Shady Pines side of park ONLY!! This will be STRICTLY enforced. 
9pm – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth closes 

Saturday 9am – T-Shirt/Raffle ticket booth open 
11am - $$$ Race Registration Opens ($50 entry fee for Big Money Payout Race, $20 entry fee for regular races) **Register at the STARTING LINE of the race pit** 
12pm - $$$ Races Start (Sponsored by River Run ATV Park, Rock Powersports, MudStock) 2nd of 3 race series ($10K guarantee pay-out over 3 race series) 
4pm - Crank it up contest registration begins at the Pavilion (main stage) 
4:30 - Crank it up contest begins. 
3pm – Silent Auction Starts under Pavillion 
6pm – Silent Auction Closes – Winners must pay and pick up items **Credit Cards, Checks and Cash WILL BE accepted** 
7:30pm – Live Entertainment by Taylor Heard (on the Highline Stage) 
8:30pm – Live Auction (on Highline Stage) 
9:30pm – The Lacs 
11pm – FIREWORKS DISPLAY ON HIGHLINE 
Raffle will take place during Live Entertainment on the Highline (MUST BE PRESENT TO WIN) 
We look forward to seeing you all out at River Run ATV Park in Jacksonville Texas this year for Muddin' For The Military 2013. If you have not made reservations yet for your RV spot, you probably should, they are going fast.


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

We just inventoried our donations and I'm so proud to announce we have OVER 100 ITEMS for Muddin' for the Military!!! Wow!!! Our sponsors REALLY came through for us once again this year!!! Thank you guys so much!!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Less than 2 weeks away. Everything is just about taken care of and arranged. All of these last min items just keep popping up. We hope to see everyone there.


----------



## lilbama06 (Dec 4, 2012)

I will try to make it out there no doubt!! im active duty with 1st Infantry Division out of fort riley ks. but that is during our block leave so i might have to swing by 
!!!!


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone else going? I'm looking for a group to fall in with, just going to be me and the wife


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Josh we will be riding some, mostly at night. I know you still have my #, so call me when you get there.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*SEE YOU THERE TIM!! *


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes sir!! We're pumped brotha. Do you still have my #?? When will you be getting there?? Give me a call or txt when your close bro.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just reserved spot 23 on shady pines, I think it was the last spot available. I can't wait this should be an awesome event!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

The time has come. It's been creeping along, and now it's finally here. VERY busy weekend ahead for us. The reward is knowing that what were doing is NOT for our gain, but for the benefit of wounded soldiers and veterans. Muddin' for the Military will be the best event of the year at River Run Atv Park starting TODAY for us. 

On a bended knee I ask God for a blessing to protect everyone in their travels, safe over watch on everyone at the event, and blessing of assurance for this benefit. 

Last but not least, I personally thank each past and present Marine, Soldier, Seaman, or Airman for their service and dedication to our country. 

Watch this video:


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

This was an awesome event other than the dust and power/water outages we had a great time, can't wait till next year


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

WOW, is just about the only word I can describe this past weekend. I'm humbled by the outpour from the ATV community, vendors at the park, generous participants, the staff of the park, and our team that assembled this event. 
Yes it was blistering hot, yes it was dusty, yes it got irritating at times, yes we in fact did loose electricity for hours on end in the hottest part of the day, yes I am worn down, sun beaten, tired, feet swollen, and sunburnt. 
People, it's not about ME being so selfish as to think that a weekend was sooo miserable. It was a wake up call to think that these men and women put their lives on the line for us in these exact same conditions day in and day out....WITHOUT whining, crying or belly aching. 

However we do not have "official results" of this weekends turn out, I can say this with confidence: 
The turnout as a whole was a HUGE success to Lone Star Warriors Outdoors. Our attendance has exceeded 2x of what were there last year. The total raised was more than 4x what we raised last year. 

I don't want to start naming everyone who helped us out, that list would be an entire page alone. 

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

Our closing ceremony for this years event was last night here in Tyler. I can't express my sincere gratitude enough for everyone and everything that was done to make this years event such a success. 
We're already gearing up and thoughts are in our heads for next years event. We will start the prep lambing stages of this in November this year to have the event earlier in the year when it's not so **** HOT!! 
Again, thank everyone for your support. We look forward to it again next year as I positive it will be bigger and better than it was in the past.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome job Tim


----------

